# Final Fantasy XV



## Sakubo (Jul 1, 2013)

Anyone hyped up for this game?, I am hands down, going to buy this game.


----------



## Chris (Jul 6, 2013)

Absolutely. I've been following the news on _Versus_ for years - to the point where I had a feeling it would either (a) have a name change or (b) be scrapped. I'm so glad the former came true. ^^


----------



## Sakubo (Jul 9, 2013)

Tina said:


> Absolutely. I've been following the news on _Versus_ for years - to the point where I had a feeling it would either (a) have a name change or (b) be scrapped. I'm so glad the former came true. ^^



I thought it was going to be scrapped since it was on hiatus for many months. But now, I now can look forward. They said that the game will be released after 31st March 2014.


----------



## saccharine (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm in it for Noctis. That's all. /fans self
The E3 trailer and trailers from Versus were just asjdljg. Do want.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 13, 2013)

Sakubo said:


> I thought it was going to be scrapped since it was on hiatus for many months. But now, I now can look forward. They said that the game will be released after 31st March 2014.



My and a bud of mine have been following it forever as well, I jokingly told him it'd become 15 two years ago and he disagreed. Heh. Looking forward to the finished product, hopefully its more exciting than XIII was.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 13, 2013)

gameplay looks so amazing omg i cannot contain myself


----------



## Joshaluke (Sep 4, 2013)

I can't wait. When they finally showed it again at this year's E3 I was squealing like a little girl already and then when they followed it with KH3 I lost it. I'm probably going to end up getting the collector's edition of this provided it's not more than $100.


----------



## Sakubo (Oct 11, 2013)

I wish they would show off more though, we barely got anything.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 11, 2013)

Yes I'll probably be interested in it.


----------



## Cress (Feb 2, 2014)

I would've liked to see how it would've turned out if it was the full Fabula Nova Crystallis series that came out. (Final Fantasy XIII, Final Fantasy XIII Versus and Final Fantasy Type-0) And all we got was XIII and its sequels.  (Type-0 was Japan only.)


----------

